
Primitive Technology: The Book - juandazapata
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cgQUrdBoaM
======
juandazapata
The book can be pre-ordered here
[https://www.penguinrandomhouse.ca/books/600727/primitive-
tec...](https://www.penguinrandomhouse.ca/books/600727/primitive-technology-
by-john-plant/9781984823670)

